# Game 52: Heat @ Bulls (2/12/09 7:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, February 12th, 2009 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 52: Heat @ Bulls (2/12/09 8:00pm)*

*Shawn Marion (eye) questionable for Chicago game*


> Forward Shawn Marion has a bruised left eye orbit, the result of being poked during Wednesday’s practice, and is listed as questionable for Thursday’s game at Chicago.
> 
> Marion’s eye was swollen shut after the incident; he left practice to see a doctor. He was cleared to fly with the team to Chicago on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 52: Heat @ Bulls (2/12/09 8:00pm)*

This could be the last time we see Marion in a Heat uniform if he does play :gopray:

Big game here. We're 5-6 in the last 11 and don't want to go into the all star break on a losing streak.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Heat @ Bulls (2/12/09 8:00pm)*

The Bulls have some whack smiles.

I thought we had no TNT games this year...it seem the only two we have are against the Bulls.

Yeah, must-win here.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 52: Heat @ Bulls (2/12/09 8:00pm)*

I am sitting in Northwest Arkansas Regional Airport right now waiting for my flight up to Chicago.

A friend of my mother bought us some midcourt, second row club section seats for this game as a present. I am pumped.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, although most TNT Thursday games start at 8pm ET, tonight's game begins at 7pm ET.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks! Would have thought it was at 8


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this is hopefully the last game with our crappy big men.....

magloire, Anthony............ do something.....please.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also, Wade needs to be careful this game

especially with the late timeout last game vs. the Bulls, Nocioni is going to be dirtier than usual. He is known for hard fouls. Maybe Anthony/Magloire may actually be useful today. Its going to get chippy imo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Spealing of Nocioni, he missed yesterday's practice and is listed as questionable for tonight.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> ^Spealing of Nocioni, he missed yesterday's practice and is listed as questionable for tonight.


awesome....I hope he misses the game

I honestly think this one is going to get really chippy. And in that situation, Noc scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a must win, if there's anyone I'd want to beat to get back on track, it'd be Chicago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Shawn Marion practices, expected to play*


> CHICAGO - Miami Heat forward Shawn Marion participated in this morning's shootaround at the United Center and is expected to be in the starting lineup for tonight's game against the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel's back in the starting lineup tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see the D has picked up....bah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with the fastbreak dunk.

8-0 Miami run. Timeout Bulls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good run to get back in it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-23 Bulls after 1

Miami had some really careless turnovers in the that quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice work by Beasley. Great rebounding by him tonight.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

With that lineup the Bulls had out there just now.. (Tyrus Thomas being the tallest) Can somebody tell me why we DID NOT post Beasely once!!!!! C'mon man...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> With that lineup the Bulls had out there just now.. (Tyrus Thomas being the tallest) Can somebody tell me why we DID NOT post Beasely once!!!!! C'mon man...


He had Nocioni on him and Beasley can face him up and blow by him with ease like he did when we last played them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley has already played just as much, or more minutes then he's played in the past 2 games.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> He had Nocioni on him and Beasley can face him up and blow by him with ease like he did when we last played them.


I can understand that, but throw in a couple post looks, it would open it up for the shooters, and at that time we had 3 out on the floor (Cook, Quinn, Jones). Im just sayin..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Mario to UD

Heat up 11.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Speolstra with great moves tonight. Who would have thought to use Quinn, Cook, Jones, Marion, Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> I can understand that, but throw in a couple post looks, it would open it up for the shooters, and at that time we had 3 out on the floor (Cook, Quinn, Jones). Im just sayin..


I just dont think even Mike's comfortable right now in the post. Im sure if he was, they'd call those plays for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-39 Miami at the half

Wow, that was a pretty quick half.

Our Bench deserves all the credit for turning this game around.

Great D after the beginning of the 1st when the Bulls werent missing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like the sub pattern we used for Mike tonight. We brought him in halfway through the 1st and went with the lineup that started at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great second quarter. When I saw that lineup I was a bit shocked, but they got the job done.

Marion is playing a versatile game tonight...in what will almost definately be his final Heat appearance.

Beasley is attacking the boards and shooting well, 6 and 4 with a block in 9 minutes is efficiency.

DQ's shot is still a little off, but he's contributing in other ways also. Wade's been quiet, he always is against the Bulls.

Gotta maintain that intensity in the 2nd half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Honestly, most of the announcers that you've grown up listening to talking about posting up are really the old guard and they remember basketball from a different era.

With the Mark Jackson rule you can't even post a guy up for more than 5 seconds so you're talking about a maximum 5 seconds of back to the basket, defensive style offense. When Beasley catches that ball at the top of the key and pivots, he can look over the entire defense, read his cutters, dribble handoff to his guards, or take his man off the dribble. That's much more effective than just playing back to the basket because you're taking advantage of these athletic marvels who at 6' 10" can play like the guards of the 80's.

The major reason to dump the ball in the post is for the reprieve you get in settling down your team and getting time to think, but when you're talking a maximum of 5 seconds reprieve you can get that and more from letting him face up at the top of the key or the elbow.

This is all why the claim that Beasley desperately needs a postup game is false. Obviously adding that to his repertoire is important and necessary but it's not a pressing concern, whereas his defense is rightfully getting his full attention.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Why does Wade have a flag under his eye?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This halftime seems longer than that entire 1st half was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SKiP said:


> Why does Wade have a flag?


He's just very patriotic...

He got hit by Juwan Howard and had to get 7 stitches put in. That's why he has the band-aid on his face. Why its a band-aid of the US flag I have no idea :whoknows:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why do we keep passing the ball to Joel??? It's like were trying to force it into him, unbelievable.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm so fed up with this starting 5. We're the lowest scoring first quarter team in the league and the 3rd quarters are almost equally bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Good thing Marion didn't try to throw a lob on that fastbreak :laugh:. Beasley to the FT line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i hate Nocioni so much...god he's a douche.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

HOLY CRAP


Rose? Nice Play

Wade? OH ****!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley now 5/6 from the field, 12 and 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley's getting better with that little elbow to create some space right at the rim.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nocioni didn't want to get posterized again.


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

gordon is just killing us tonight


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Haha, Nocioni held wade up this time...remember that one tme he gave him that extra push then UD pushed him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

coxl said:


> gordon is just killing us tonight


He always seems to.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's Beasley's post game. It took him being matched up on Gordon though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the block, gets the rebound and finds DQ for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley for threasley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-65 Miami after 3

Beasley is on fire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn you Nocioni...dammit!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Mike wants to prove something tonight. Think he's looking at Paxson and Reinsdorf after each make?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And what a surprise. The opponent goes on a run to start the 4th, with Wade on the bench.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There's a saying in soccer in Brazil for leaving crappy players unguarded. It translates as: "let nature guard him." 

The Bulls are letting mother nature guard Marion and he misses a wide open layup with some kind of Bob Cousy hook shot from 3 feet away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario should never attempt those types of layups. Ever. He gets blocked or misses those layups 90-95% of the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chris Quinn looks like he has a flat tire. He moves like an 80 year old man. Beasley stepped out on that pick and Hinrich still had enough time to beat Quinn to the basket by 3 steps. Incredible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley from 20. Good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're just attacking with whoever is being guarded by Quinn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley is everywhere tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> They're just attacking with whoever is being guarded by Quinn.


Yup. He's moving slower tonight than normal if that's even possible.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

put in anybody but quinn 

please

im good with banks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

nice find by Beasley


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dq!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3! Should have been a 4 point play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaay too many jumpers from Wade tonight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Big 3 by cook man...We need to get the ball to the hot hand, get it to B-easy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

reHEATed said:


> put in anybody but quinn
> 
> please
> 
> im good with banks


No. Marcus Banks does not know how to play the game of basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Wade is settling too much tonight. He needs to attack the rim more.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley droppin dimes!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Wade, take it to the rack!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Agreed Wade needs to drive it in..Eitehr that or get hte ball to beasley man, the hot hand common dude, i just want to wade it doesnt have to be wade to be the one to win it for us


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Agreed Wade needs to drive it in..Eitehr that or get hte ball to beasley man, the hot hand common dude, i just want to wade it doesnt have to be wade to be the one to win it for us


Forget win it, I just don't want him to lose it. Half of those long jumpers were with 14 secs left on the shot clock. He needs to pass the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice reverse layup by Mario.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Chalmers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers for 2, gives Heat back the lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with 2 big buckets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1 stop and rebound is all we need.

But Gordon has always hit some huge shots against us. Send 2 guys to him


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Im not too upset with Wade with taht last attempt considering the fact that he scored the last two possesions..It was a smart idea by him tthiking Hinrich would fall for the pumpfake since it was a must stop for them, i twas just a smarter play by Hinrich..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade has to shoot the ball, quit trying to draw fouls at the end and take the shot normal!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ridiculous..Cook should've been way more careful, young guy mistake


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What an absolutely disgusting call. Horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damnit Daequan....how ****ing stupid was that play?

NEVER EVER EVER LEAVE YOUR FEET THERE


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

He's gonna miss 1


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

bad bad foul


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's what we get for fielding such young complimentary players. :sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well Wade hasnt had a game winning shot this season :whoknows:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> damnit Daequan....how ****ing stupid was that play?
> 
> NEVER EVER EVER LEAVE YOUR FEET THERE


Exactly..It'll be intersting to see if Wade wants the pretier game winner the shot, or if he tries to drive it in and get a foul or layup...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I would've liked to see us switch that screen...who cares if he beats the switch to the hole, they need 3, not 2...you'd also have a bigger guy on the ball to contest the shot. Oh well....Wade needs to save us here, create a play for himself or look to the open shooters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to have Marion in instead of Beasley....great turnover.

We are so ****ed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade. Thats on you.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You gotta be kidding me.....................................................................................horrible pass by Marion.

Make the easy play, this is ****ing rediculous


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Was it really necessary to try a pass like that?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

WADES gotta catch that DANIGT


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This is the stupidest ending ever. :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf is going on? :lol:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

lol wade catches it htis time!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Did they just give Wade a timeout falling out of bounds?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Now this is interesting....

I'd run Wade as a decoy...get Mario or DQ the shot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If the foots down, he can take it? I've never heard this rule before. Has anyone else?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

OMG Shawn Marion hahahahahaha!!! :worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play!!!!!

Heat win!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

set up in the same play


GREAT PASS, HEAT WIN!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion For The Win

What The ****!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OMG! And the trade value skyrockets!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WOWWWWW!!! What a finish!

Marion's best play in a Heat uniform.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

there you go you called it, put Marion in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice way to end your Heat career, Shawn! :clap:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great way to end his heat career

now trade him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wait............don't trade the Matrix!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

myst said:


> WOWWWWW!!! What a finish!
> 
> Marion's best play in a Heat uniform.


and last:lol:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Great play by spoelstar


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> If the foots down, he can take it? I've never heard this rule before. Has anyone else?


Yeah, I have. The original rule was made because Charles Barkley would catch rebounds while jumping out of bounds and call timeout so they said you can't do that anymore.

Tony was actually talking about it a couple days ago. He said that if you're on the floor and you call timeout the officials give you the benefit of the doubt but if you're jumping and about to land out of bounds they won't give it to you.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL wow.

they steal our inbound pass, we think it's all over for us, and then Wade steals the next inbound pass right back LOL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wait....his stock is at an all-time high, #1 on the top 10 plays tonight? TRADE HIM RILES!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Great play design by the coaching staff, pass by Wade, finish from Marion.

People always complain that end of game situations are always just top-of-the-key iso's leading to pull-up 20-footers, but the Heat showed great creativity on this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was an awesome play call by Spo and even better execution by Wade and Marion.

We badly needed that win. Now we're all alone in the 5th spot at the all star break and go into it with a very exciting win that should hopefully erase the mediocre play in the last 12 games.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Yeah, I have. The original rule was made because Charles Barkley would catch rebounds while jumping out of bounds and call timeout so they said you can't do that anymore.
> 
> Tony was actually talking about it a couple days ago. He said that if you're on the floor and you call timeout the officials give you the benefit of the doubt but if you're jumping and about to land out of bounds they won't give it to you.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just can't believe he made the dunk. That was like Willis Reed coming out of the locker room injured to put in his one and only basket.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That was amazing!!!!!

I couldn't believe that Wade stole it back. And then what a play call by Spo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets not forget how sick Beasley was throughout this game. 

21pts on 9-10, 7rbs, 3asts, 2blks, 1stl in 30 minutes.

Its gonna be fun watching him tomorrow. I have a feeling he's gonna try to put on a show.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Diophantos said:


> Great play design by the coaching staff, pass by Wade, finish from Marion.
> 
> *People always complain that end of game situations are always just top-of-the-key iso's leading to pull-up 20-footers, but the Heat showed great creativity on this one.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game really showcased Beasley's potential. With dunks, layups, and long jumpers he really had the full arsenal working. 21 points on 10 shots is ridiculous. 2.1 points a shot and the difference in the game was only one possession.

However, he needs to get him more time with Wade. It seems like it had been weeks since he and Wade played any significant minutes together. Beasley has only gotten time out there with Quinn lately.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I was at the game.... It was AWESOME!!!

I was sitting next to the biggest sh-t talkers ever(Worse than I experienced as a Redskins fan in Dallas)and you should have heard them starting with the Ben Gordon 3 FTs... Myself and about five other Heat fans in the club section were basicaly screaming at the 20-somethings as they walked off following the Marion dunk. Even the ushers were laughing.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Player of the Game: Udonis Haslem - While Wade, Marion and Michael Beasley had the better numbers, I'm not sure if the Heat could have held on had it not been for Udonis Haslem's emotional tirade during a timeout with three minutes left. Haslem lit into the team and demanded accountability. He's done this before, but never to this degree. It's a damn shame what happened to Erik Spoelstra's clipboard as a result. With his arms flailing and head twisting, Haslem deplored his team to step up and make plays. "I lost myself, blacked out," Haslem said. "When I came to, the clipboard was in half." Apparently, the Heat came to, too. It went on to collect a much-needed victory.



intangibles.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, I'm going to have to watch a replay of this, Shawn Marion in possibly his last game for the Miami Heat, gets the game winning dunk, against Chicago? Sweet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> intangibles.


Reminds me of the famous story where Bill Wennington on the final play during a timeout gave Michael a fresh lime flavored Gatorade and high five which clearly was the direct cause of him hitting a shot over Byron Russell to win the series. It's such a shame that Bill's intangibles never got the credit they deserved, but luckily Haslem doesn't have that problem.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Marion finished on a dunk.. Over a player no less.. For the game..

Matrix = WIN! :banana::gbanana::vbanana::rbanana::bbanana:


----------

